# Here's the stray orange tabby



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

He's having fits of agitation and calmness, depending on how much I pet on him and sweet talk to him. He looks really overwhelmed being inside, I don't think he's been in for awhile. 

How old do you think he looks? He's small, smaller than Apollo, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice looking cat.

He's going to be feeling strange in a new place. I'd put him at from 9 to 12 months, but I really don't have a clue.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww what a sweet cat! I love orange tabbies.

Could it be that he is not neutered, and that's why he feels the urge to go outside? Fixing him would calm things down...well anyway taking him to the vet for a checkup for starters would be the best thing now but I don't know if you can manage to do so...

Best of luck with this kitty, and thank you SO much for rescuing him!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

look up all the online sources,Lost And Found Pets In The WXII 12 Viewing Area - Pets News Story - WXII The Triad its a while back but you never know.. also animal control and criags list, both will let you post..


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

tghsmith said:


> look up all the online sources,Lost And Found Pets In The WXII 12 Viewing Area - Pets News Story - WXII The Triad its a while back but you never know.. also animal control and criags list, both will let you post..


Done and done :]


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

did you notice the orange 10 month old (not fixed ) from back in may..


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I've been through the list. It's definitely not him, as the markings are very different. I emailed WXII 12 and they now have all of my information as well. I think we've got most of the resources covered now. Just a waiting game from here..


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I played that game,five or so years ago, thats why I still have smokey, best of luck..


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well he cant be that old, hes not chunky yet 

Cute tho


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

*Day 2*

I feel terrible! I was gone all night last night, away from both boys. They were fine, nobody broke out of or into my bedroom. The stray was so ready to get the heck out of here this morning when I came home until he realized that I give good pets, lol.

They've both been checking each other out from under the door - one or the other will tear the draft protector back to get a look. No serious hissing or howling from either of them. 

Here's a couple more pictures I snapped yesterday evening. He is SUCH a cuddlebug. (And he FINALLY used the litter box sometime after I left last night/this AM.)

Sidenote : I only received 2 calls about him yesterday, both were dead ends. Boyfriend said he will take the cuddlebug if nobody claims him - and if I can let him go, heh.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He certainly looks at home with cuddles. Definitely can't be a stray. Well done for taking him in


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww what a cutie! I'm glad things are going well. And so happy to hear either your bf or yourself will be keeping him!

:wink


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

He's adorable! I'm really bad at estimating age though, so no help to you there.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

He's obviously a sweetie!

I'd say giving his dirty condition when you found him, he's more likely to be abandoned than lost, but certainly not a stray. Are you secretly hoping to keep him yet?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> He's obviously a sweetie!
> 
> I'd say giving his dirty condition when you found him, he's more likely to be abandoned than lost, but certainly not a stray. Are you secretly hoping to keep him yet?



.. Yes. lol. The second he calmed down and laid down next to me on my bed yesterday, I think I fell in love with him! I tried so hard to trim his nails today.. I even waited until I thought he was sleeping to sneak a few clips in like I do with Apollo, but I don't think he actually sleeps. He doesn't seem comfortable enough yet to actually fall asleep completely. I only managed 2 nails haha. 

I'm starting to think he might be blind in one eye or at least partially blind? He moves his head in a weird motion when something is in front of him, like Apollo's old mouse-on-a-string wand toy. He batted at it a few times but only if it was on his right side. Could be nothing, just something I noticed.

So I have to admit also that I took a video of him kneading up a storm on me this morning. He must be scared and everything because he doesn't stop. I can hear him from my living room, his claws catching on fabric while he's kneading.. And he also slithers around a lot while he's trying to get comfortable. It's cute, but kind of odd. 

Good news - he caught my skin a few times with his monster claws, and I said a little "ow!" and he stopped immediately and started kneading on my pillow instead.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

The more I look at him, the more I'm thinking he's over a year old. I wish I could just count his stripes and figure it out that way haha.


----------

